# bird as feeder



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i went to the petstore and saw parakeets for like $8 each.. has anyone tried to feed one to a p? i know p's eat birds in the wild..


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

better clip em wings b4 feeding it LOL haha


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Never thought about it.


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

hahahahahahahahaha.... see a bird take off with a p in his clutches
in your house.. ahahaha


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

There is someone on this board that shot a bluejay or something and fed it to his P's. (maybe you can find it with a thread search)
If I remember correctly, the feathers make a mess of the tank and clog up the filter intake. You will have to pluck the bird before you put it in the aquarium. I recommend the bird already be dead for this. The piranha actually do a clean job of skeletonizing the bird.

If you live in the city, I'm sure you have an unlimted supply of pigeons and English sparrows. I wouldn't shoot native native wildlife for this.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

i wouldnt do it, brids have some really sharp claws that would jack your fish up, also they are really bonny i dont know if the fish can handle all those bones and youd have to torcher the bird soo much just to feed it live like pull out all the feathers and clip the wings and nails, city birds eat a lot of grabage also, IMO


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> hahahahahahahahaha.... see a bird take off with a p in his clutches
> in your house.. ahahaha


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

omg hahahahaha imagine at the pet store they'll be like so how big of a cage do u have to keep this guy in? and ur like uhhhhhhhhh its going in my piranha tank































just get a mouse if ur P's are big enough


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

That would make a huge mess, don't buy a nice bird from a shop do what bullsnake said and get a feral pigeon. Those things suck.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Damn!! Make sure u video tape the feeding!! LOL


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if you do use something pet shop bought escpacilay if your in the city

cause city birds are some dirty ass diseased sum bitches

you could just go to the grocery store and buy some raw chicken


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> if you do use something pet shop bought escpacilay if your in the city
> 
> cause city birds are some dirty ass diseased sum bitches
> 
> you could just go to the grocery store and buy some raw chicken


 i agree... city pigeons are diseased mofos


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

won't the feathers float?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

never tried it my p's are to small.


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

Fed my lg P's newly hatched button quail, there swallowed whole no mess!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

do that sh*t up man. i'm behind you 100%. i'd do it but my P's are too small. starve them for like a week, then get a parakeet or budgie, pluck that sh*t and drop it in! ohhhhh man get a vid too.


----------

